# NRG dog food.



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I am feeding Vida just under 6 cups of NRG Chicken Vitality food a day. I've noticed most of this food is veg and her poops are bigger and just full of veg.
Has anybody ever had their dogs on this good? I really don't want to put her back on Orijen, and I can't get The Honest Kitchen food out here. Is there any other brands (available in Canada) of raw dehydrated food with more meat in it? Vida is looking way skinny now despite how much she's eating and this stuff is expensive. She looks grossly skinny this morning and it's bugging me a lot so I'm looking for other food options that arn't a fortune.
Ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with Wellness super5mix largebreedpuppy if I fed kibble. You should be able to find it. The calcium/phosphorus ratio is suitable for GSD pups. 
Maybe RAW is the way to go, otherwise?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

just under 6 cups for a 7 month old pup
seems like a lot of food in my opinion.
i fed my pup 3 cups a day with snacks
through out the day.

my dog is 3 yrs.old. i feed him 2 cups a day.
there's always something mixed in with his kibble,
chicken, beef, can food, veggies, fruit and
sometimes table scraps.
my dog weighs 88lbs.

how much does your dog weigh?
maybe you have a smaller or more
lean dog. what are you comparing
your dogs weight to?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

how are the prices for Horizon dog food in canada (since its made there)?

i know down here, it is a fair bit cheaper than Orijen but the Legacy line looks very similar ingredient wise.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, that is a HUGE amount of food! Why don't you want to put her back on Orijen? Was she having trouble with it or is it just the cost? Considering how much less you'd feed it seems like that would mitigate a lot of the cost difference.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

My breeder feeds her pups about 6 cups @ 6 months. She doesn't seem to keep weight on easily which has resulted in less intensive exercise with her for now. 
I feel bad for switching her food a lot. I took her off of Orijen due to personal preferences. The cost of Orijen was fine. 
She was on RC when I got her. I bought her a bag of it, then weaned her off of it when I bought Orijen. She was on Orijen up until about 3 weeks to a month ago. She was on the adult regular one and the fish one. She too, got things mixed into it. I also took her off of it because I thought it could have been contributing to her scratching as the breeder found her dogs scratched a fair amount on it. Whats good for one dog may not be right for another right? I found out that her itching is due to a (very annoying) flea allergy. Still battling this as we have outdoor cats and as much as we treat them, they will still come into contact with fleas.

So I put her on NRG Raw dehydrated Buffalo Vitality. Then I bought the chicken just to switch it up. 
I just bought a purple bag of Wellness Super 5 mix. 6 pounds for $20.00
Also bought a pack of raw beef from the store to give her later on today to help her gain a little bit back quicker. 
I've never heard of Horizon dog food. I'm guessing the Canadian website would have prices if you were shipping in Canada. 

I don't know her current weight. Last time she was 42 pounds I believe? This was when she was 5.5-a week before she turned 6 months. I'm not comparing her weight to anything and I don't know what you mean by it either, sorry!

I don't know you guys! I do want to feed a raw or even cooked meat, diet. Dehydrated works because I don't have to worry so much about anything bad being in it as the process of dehydration basically kills the bacteria as far as I know.
I would love to buy a dehydrator and make her own food at home. I just don't understand why it's acceptable to pay more for vegetables which are pretty much the majority of the ingredients in raw dehyd. 

Her parent's don't at all, look lean to me. Her siblings look healthy and strong. People think I'm starving my dog since having her on NRG and I'm not, it's just all going through her system because she has no need for such a high amount of veggies in her diet.
Very frustrating!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Well in the first thread you did not mention scratching so if this is an issue then your choice of which food to choose is going to be addressing her itching first and then go from there. Origen is the best kibble out there but Wellness or Blue Buffalo are also good choices. 
You are correct about finding the best food for your dog as all dogs are not the same. I agree 6 cups of food is a lot and the large poops is also a telling sign that she may do better on a different food. 
I would find a food with the proper ingredients so she is not itching and go from there.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

The itching is due to a flea allergy, not her food. Although I took her off of Orijen to see if she was allergic to the ingredients. The protein levels in the food are controversial and some will argue that its good and some will argue that it's bad. It's all based upon personal preference.
Seeing as the breeder feeds RC, I can understand feeding around 6 cups. (rc = fillers and junk right?) Her dogs strive on it though.
I'm going to see how much she poops on Wellness, then order in a bigger bag to the store. 
Is chicken or beef a better first ingredient? Everything I find with lamb usually has more rice. I don't see a need for SO many other ingredients in her food. That's why I'd love to find a mostly meat dehydrated food! 
How much do you guys feed your 7 month old pups?


----------



## Nanook (Jan 13, 2011)

*NRG Dog Food*

Hi, granted I am a bit late on your post, but wanted to reply regardless for others out there. I have an 85 pound GSD who is also very active. I fed him NRG OPTIMUM DIET and he has been on this for about 5 years now. I feed him 4 cups a day and he is at perfect weight besides being extremely active dog. I have not found another dog food that is as well made as NRG besides making my own. I have fed the NRG VITALITY DIET years ago before they came out with the optimum diet for large breeds and he maintained his weight on that as well. Not sure why you were having issues but you may want to look into the optimum diet by NRG if you want to stick on the dehydrated diet.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

4 cups dehydrated or 4 cups with the water added? she also has allergies to poultry and shes on wellness right now.. but her stools are still a bit runny. I'll look into NRG again, thank you.


----------



## Nanook (Jan 13, 2011)

4 cups dry, than add approximately 2 cups warm water to reconstitute. Good Luck!


----------



## Archieman (Sep 25, 2012)

Is anyone experiencing HUGE poops with the NRG ?
I am using NRG grainless and our Shep has a HUGE dump in the morning and then 4 more during the course of the day (not as big though).

I should add that he is getting 2 cups of the NRG / day.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I feedingy pup NRG it is 1 cup to every 20 pounds I believe so unless your dog is over 100 pounds at 6 months this is way too much she should only be getting only 3 cups if she is around 60 pounds and that's for all day so 1 1/2 cups in the morning and 1 1/2 cups at night your feeding double that. 

As for other food options I don't know of any other dehydrated raw but there is this food I mix in with Argos food it's called vital by fresh pet and its got a 5 star rating on the feeding website he goes crazy for it and its much cheaper


----------

